# Saitama(OnePunch Man) vs Naruto Pt1.



## OS (Nov 17, 2012)

To bring this series to life here.

Respect thread is in the meta

Scenario 1- 1 at a time
Scenario 2- all at once.


----------



## Unlosing Ranger (Nov 17, 2012)

Needs more showings than this for you to actually do a match.
Though I imagine he can beat most of part 1 one at a time.


----------



## Zhen Chan (Nov 17, 2012)

naruto gets turned into chuncky salsa


----------



## JoJo (Nov 17, 2012)

He one-shots. (what a surprise)


----------



## jetwaterluffy1 (Nov 17, 2012)

Zirconis said:


> He one-shots. (what a surprise)



Erm, you can't one shot a whole verse at a time unless you have the power to bust the setting, which would be country level. And I'm pretty sure Saitama isn't country level yet.


----------



## Gomu (Nov 17, 2012)

jetwaterluffy1 said:


> Erm, you can't one shot a whole verse at a time unless you have the power to bust the setting, which would be country level. And I'm pretty sure Saitama isn't country level yet.



I like that yet part.


----------



## Saitomaru (Nov 17, 2012)

Does pt.1 Naruto have anything higher than ?


----------



## JoJo (Nov 17, 2012)

jetwaterluffy1 said:


> Erm, you can't one shot a whole verse at a time unless you have the power to bust the setting, which would be country level. And I'm pretty sure Saitama isn't country level yet.



I was refering to scenario 1 he fights them 1 at a time.



> Does pt.1 Naruto have anything higher than 1.05 MT?


Not sure if applibale here but itachis susano 9.44 MTs. :


----------



## Saitomaru (Nov 17, 2012)

Zirconis said:


> Not sure if applibale here but itachis susano 9.44 MTs. :



Was that Pt.1?


----------



## JoJo (Nov 17, 2012)

No it was revealed in part 2 but I don't think his susano has changed from part 1- part 2


----------



## Saitomaru (Nov 17, 2012)

Zirconis said:


> No it was revealed in part 2 but I don't think his susano has changed from part 1- part 2



Could you link me to this Calc?


----------



## HeavyMetalThunder (Nov 18, 2012)

Saitama stomps. He's easily supersonic and he can tank town level punches (he took a barrage of blows from a guy who can wipe out towns with casual punches) and he can dish out even more power than that. Genos, who is weaker, destroyed the top of several mountains with a blast. Guess what? Saitama can tank blasts at that level.


----------



## Renegade Knight (Nov 18, 2012)

The level of rape in this match should be illegal. 

Naruto gets fisted.


----------



## Shiba D. Inu (Nov 18, 2012)

OS-thread        .


----------



## ~Greed~ (Nov 18, 2012)

HeavyMetalThunder said:


> Saitama stomps. He's easily supersonic and he can tank town level punches (he took a barrage of blows from a guy who can wipe out towns with casual punches) and he can dish out even more power than that. Genos, who is weaker, destroyed the top of several mountains with a blast. Guess what? Saitama can tank blasts at that level.



Are you sure that they were mountains? They look a bit too small to be mountains IMO. They look like cliffs or something.

That said though, Saitama one-shotted someone who was town level, and is easily supersonic. One on one he takes part one narutoverse. As for taking on the whole verse, I'm not sure he could do it. His DC and durability should be greater, but saitama is kind of lacking in feats, since he one-shots everyone and everything he fights with a single punch.


----------



## feebas_factor (Nov 18, 2012)

Unless you're counting characters in part 1 that got feats in part 2 (Gai, Itachi, Kisame, etc.) then OPM takes the gauntlet pretty handily, even given his lack of showings.

All at once, idk. Still not enough firepower around to kill him, but since he has to punch out a lot of the characters one by one, he might be vulnerable to being tagged by some sort of hax (though I don't really recall what particularly potent hax part 1 even really had).


----------



## OS (Nov 18, 2012)

People say supersonic but what about him dodging lasers?


----------



## Skeleton (Nov 18, 2012)

As far as I know, we can't give the characters in part 1 their feats from part 2, can we? it would take away the purpose of threads such as this.


----------



## feebas_factor (Nov 18, 2012)

Xez said:


> As far as I know, we can't give the characters in part 1 their feats from part 2, can we? it would take away the purpose of threads such as this.





Yes, you're right. I believe it is standard to assume "Naruto Pt.1" refers to only considering actual explicit feats from part 1 of the series.



Original Sin said:


> People say supersonic but what about him dodging lasers?





Are you referring to Genos' attacks, or some feat later on?
Because Genos' energy blasts definitely aren't lasers.


----------



## OS (Nov 18, 2012)

feebas_factor said:


> Are you referring to Genos' attacks, or some feat later on?
> *Because Genos' energy blasts definitely aren't lasers.*



Not gonna say i know, but how do you know?


----------



## HeavyMetalThunder (Nov 18, 2012)

> Not gonna say i know, but how do you know?



That thing doesn't even look like a laser. It looks and acts like a generic shonen energy blast.


----------



## OS (Nov 18, 2012)

HeavyMetalThunder said:


> That thing doesn't even look like a laser. It looks and acts like a generic shonen energy blast.



I'd agree with this if it wasn't for the fact Genos is a cyborg and this is not DBZ.


----------



## HeavyMetalThunder (Nov 18, 2012)

Original Sin said:


> I'd agree with this if it wasn't for the fact Genos is a cyborg and this is not DBZ.



Oh the irony. DBZ has a whole arc with cyborgs as antagonists.


----------



## jetwaterluffy1 (Nov 18, 2012)

Original Sin said:


> I'd agree with this if it wasn't for the fact Genos is a cyborg and this is not DBZ.



Well does it have any lightspeed or near-lightspeed feats. Yes? No?


----------



## OS (Nov 18, 2012)

Well someone said it shouldn't be considered lightspeed lasers because Saitama's cape was flapping as it was coming to him(seems reasonable). Though when Genos was punching him he was actually fighting his after images. Which iirc was said to be M.Hypersonic in the case for Bro in homestuck.


----------



## jetwaterluffy1 (Nov 18, 2012)

Original Sin said:


> Well someone said it shouldn't be considered lightspeed lasers because Saitama's cape was flapping as it was coming to him(seems reasonable). Though when Genos was punching him he was actually fighting his after images. Which iirc was said to be M.Hypersonic in the case for Bro in homestuck.



Afterimages are unquantifiable, I don't know where this homestuck thing happened.


----------



## OS (Nov 18, 2012)

jetwaterluffy1 said:


> Afterimages are unquantifiable, I don't know where this homestuck thing happened.



loooooooooooooooooooong time ago.

I think it was the fact it was like a physical battle rather than just movement alone.

Honestly I just want this series to be noticed here and more solid results on the calcs.


----------



## Sherlōck (Nov 19, 2012)

Which day the fight will take place? Saturday?



Original Sin said:


> Honestly I just want this series to be noticed here and more solid results on the calcs.



I have two in my blog. Second one needs a bit of update.


----------



## Tir (Nov 19, 2012)

Part 1 Naruto has Amaterasu, and mach 10 Haku. Those are noticeable feats from part 1 Naruto.


----------



## Nighty the Mighty (Nov 19, 2012)

Sort of off topic but Bro's speed feats come from him being Massively faster than Dave can even perceive.

It's not after images.

He moves Cal's puppet body around fast enough to out speed Dave while also being invisible.

Also he kept up with Jackspers Noirlecrow who flew from Derse to Skaia in a short amount of time.


----------



## Huntring (Nov 19, 2012)

Endless said:


> Sort of off topic but Bro's speed feats come from him being Massively faster than Dave can even perceive.
> 
> It's not after images.
> 
> ...



Pretty sure you're in the wrong thread.

In any case loldartg.


----------



## Saitomaru (Nov 19, 2012)

Tir said:


> Part 1 Naruto has Amaterasu,



Which is so weak its a non-factor.



> and mach 10 Haku. Those are noticeable feats from part 1 Naruto.



Last I checked Haku was a fragile speedster. He get's fisted too (and he probably enjoys it ).


----------



## feebas_factor (Nov 19, 2012)

Saitomaru said:


> Which is so weak its a non-factor.





You better be referring to its Part 1 Feats only.


----------



## Saitomaru (Nov 20, 2012)

feebas_factor said:


> You better be referring to its Part 1 Feats only.



I was to an extent. I still don't agree that subduing a summon (it didn't even kill it on that page) some how equals FRS level...


----------



## ikoke (Nov 20, 2012)

Saitomaru said:


> I was to an extent. I still don't agree that subduing a summon (it didn't even kill it on that page) some how equals FRS level...



How do you know it _didn't_ kill Cerberus?

>We see it go down covered in flames
>It doesn't grow any heads,whereas any attack that fails to kill it causes it to multiply.
>Neither it nor the Bird(which also got Amatersu'd) appear in the battle again.

It seems to me to be pretty clear that the dog died.
And even if it didn't die,subduing it like that when a 665 KT attack only made it angry is pretty damn impressive IMO.
Amaterasu also did more damage over time to edo Nagato than Bee's V2 Lariat which is>=AT(high town-small city level)


----------



## Saitomaru (Nov 20, 2012)

We didn't see it die, you can assume that it did and I can assume it didn't. Amaterasu's greatest asset is its persistence. So instead of dealing high amounts of damage at once it deals continuous damage for several days on end. Also, we saw Bee go down in flames and he didn't die. Karin when down in flames, survived with little to no injuries. The raikage lopped of his burning arm without even flinching (IIRC). I can subdue someone stronger than me by restraining them and applying constant pressure that doesn't mean I'm at their level or above it. 

Actually, this could be another case of what happened to a Hydra in some fiction that I can't remember. After they realized that cutting its heads off didn't work they chose to club (knock it out) instead. It didn't grow more heads since it wasn't killed/injured. I don't remember the battle between Itachi and Nagato so I won't speak on it unless I get around to re-reading it.

Edit: Could someone also link me to the calc and/or scan that shows this 665 KT attack being tanked by the dog-thing?


----------



## ikoke (Nov 20, 2012)

Why do people always bring up the cloak and samurai armor and stuff when discussing Amaterasu?

Those were Saucefail's feats,not Itachi's.Itachi>>>Sauce in every possible way.
There's a theory in KL that Amaterasu burns best when the user focuses on the target(Bee/Cerberus) but burns _much_ more slowly when it's left unattended(Karin/forest surrounding Uchiha Hideout). May be true/might not be true,but still it's a possibility. 
And about Bee not dieing,I think it's agreed that full Bijuus all have mountain level durability.So even causing pain to Bee in Hachibi form is a decent feat for Amaterasu.
Yes it's true that Amaterasu is the kind of move that deals DoT.But still the killing/subduing of Cerberus was pretty fast,and unless you have some way of getting the flames off your body(via some kind of repulsion/absorption etc.) you will end up like Cerberus/Nagato.


----------



## Saitomaru (Nov 20, 2012)

ikoke said:


> Why do people always bring up the cloak and samurai armor and stuff when discussing Amaterasu?
> 
> Those were Saucefail's feats,not Itachi's.Itachi>>>Sauce in every possible way.
> There's a theory in KL that Amaterasu burns best when the user focuses on the target(Bee/Cerberus) but burns _much_ more slowly when it's left unattended(Karin/forest surrounding Uchiha Hideout). May be true/might not be true,but still it's a possibility.
> ...



Which all means that Amaterasu isn't town level or whatever the claim was. It just inflicts  over long periods of time . So subduing Cerberus (I don't know if that's its name but everyone else is calling it that so I will too) is not as impressive as people are trying to make it out to be. Also, theories are just that, theories. So its about as useful as troll physics. Now... can I get that calc?


----------



## Shiba D. Inu (Nov 20, 2012)

> Also, we saw Bee go down in flames and he didn't die. Karin when down in flames, survived with little to no injuries. The raikage lopped of his burning arm without even flinching (IIRC).


you do remember that Sauce specifically removed Ama from both Hachibi and Karin, right ? and Karin was taking it for a few seconds at best (and almost died anyway) .. and naturally she has plot shield

Raikage is just good at dealing with pain then .. possibly because of his raiton-enhanced nervous system





> Why do people always bring up the cloak and samurai armor and stuff when discussing Amaterasu?


no idea, it has decent high-end feats, the "stick to you and burn for 7 days" is just a nice bonus


----------



## ikoke (Nov 20, 2012)

Saitomaru said:


> Which all means that Amaterasu isn't town level or whatever the claim was. It just inflicts  over long periods of time . So subduing Cerberus (I don't know if that's its name but everyone else is calling it that so I will too) is not as impressive as people are trying to make it out to be. Also, theories are just that, theories. So its about as useful as troll physics. Now... can I get that calc?



Seriously?

Let me rephrase it as "Amaterasu is a *very* significant threat to beings who can tank high town+ level damage".

Unless you just blatantly choose to ignore the incident of the Cerberus,edo Nagato & Bee,I don't think you can deny the above statement.

I never claimed that Amaterasu can instantly deal 655 KT+ damage.But over a rather short period it deals damage that amounts to well over 655 KT.

Here is the scan of Cerberus tanking FRS->
You better be referring to its Part 1 Feats only.

And if you want the calc for 655 KT,ask Flutter.He did the calc(I think)


----------



## Shiba D. Inu (Nov 20, 2012)

> And if you want the calc for 655 KT,ask Flutter.He did the calc(I think)


it was actually in the old energy lists comments, which is now deleted and replaced


I just updated the old calc with the new scaling


----------



## Saitomaru (Nov 20, 2012)

> Here is the scan of Cerberus tanking FRS->here



Ah so you guys are using this instance. I re-read that chapter and I'm confused, what makes you guys think he's using the FRS and not just his more common giant rasengan? I'm not trying to downplay (I know someone's itching to declare that I'm downplaying) I'm just being skeptical and trying to eliminate as many assumptions as possible.



ikoke said:


> Seriously?
> 
> Let me rephrase it as "Amaterasu is a *very* significant threat to beings who can tank high town+ level damage".
> 
> Unless you just blatantly choose to ignore the incident of the Cerberus,edo Nagato & Bee,I don't think you can deny the above statement.



As I said, Cerberus not multiplying is actually detrimental to this Amaterasu>655 KT argument because that would mean that it was either one-shot (which it doesn't seem like it was) or that it just wasn't being dealt lethal damage. You guys brought up the Nagato-Bee thing but you're ignoring the fact that Nagato negated damage by simply absorbing Bee's chakra its not like he took the attack and just shrugged it off and then was brought down by Amaterasu like it was nothing in the end he was sealed away not killed by Amaterasu. Does Nagato have any good durability feats (durability not endurance)?



> I never claimed that Amaterasu can instantly deal 655 KT+ damage.But over a rather short period it deals damage that amounts to well over 655 KT.



That relies on one assumption, that attack may or may not have been an FRS. The version I saw doesn't feature any character statements that name the attack used. All we see is a giant ball which could just be his giant rasengan.

And if you want the calc for 655 KT,ask Flutter.He did the calc(I think)


----------



## Shiba D. Inu (Nov 20, 2012)

I don't remember giant rasengans like that

it does look like an expanded FRS though, size fits too




Nagato first tanked the lariat, then absorbed the cloak


----------



## ikoke (Nov 20, 2012)

Saitomaru said:


> Ah so you guys are using this instance. I re-read that chapter and I'm confused, what makes you guys think he's using the FRS and not just his more common giant rasengan? I'm not trying to downplay (I know someone's itching to declare that I'm downplaying) I'm just being skeptical and trying to eliminate as many assumptions as possible.



I won't say you are downplaying,but it's pretty clear that it's the vortex that forms when FRS explodes. RM Nardo has not even displayed a giant Rasengan like that.Besides Nagato straightaway told Nardo to stop attacking the dog.Had Nardo used a rasengan,which is weaker than FRS wouldn't he have told Nardo to try the FRS first? Keep in mind that Nagato has first hand experience of FRS's power.



Saitomaru said:


> *As I said, Cerberus not multiplying is actually detrimental to this Amaterasu>655 KT argument because that would mean that it was either one-shot (which it doesn't seem like it was) or that it just wasn't being dealt lethal damage.* You guys brought up the Nagato-Bee thing but you're ignoring the fact that Nagato negated damage by simply absorbing Bee's chakra its not like he took the attack and just shrugged it off and then was brought down by Amaterasu like it was nothing in the end he was sealed away not killed by Amaterasu. Does Nagato have any good durability feats (durability not endurance)?



I don't even know why we are arguing over this.It seems that you have already made up your mind that "Ama is shit" and now you are interpreting the manga to fit your favorite scenario. Why can't Ama deal lethal damage to Cerberus? Because of lolKarin'scloak ? Or because it is not as impressive as say FRS in appearance? I have already stated my opinion on this matter but it seems your opinion has not changed even one bit,so I suggest we both save time by simply dropping the issue. 

And about Nagato and Lariat,as Fluttershy said Nagato was hit head on by Lariat.He began to absorb it _after_ tanking it's impact.
And obviously Amaterasu couldn't kill Nagato,since he was in edo-tensei form.


----------



## Saitomaru (Nov 20, 2012)

Fluttershy said:


> I don't remember giant rasengans like that
> 
> it does look like an expanded FRS though, size fits too



Here's a time when Naruto used the two giant rasengans its while in sage mode but I don't see why he shouldn't be able to replicate the feat in his newer form. I agree that it does look like the expanded FRS but then again so does the giant rasengan.



> Nagato first tanked the lariat, then absorbed the cloak



Oh okay.



ikoke said:


> I won't say you are downplaying,but it's pretty clear that it's the vortex that forms when FRS explodes. RM Nardo has not even displayed a giant Rasengan like that.Besides Nagato straightaway told Nardo to stop attacking the dog.Had Nardo used a rasengan,which is weaker than FRS wouldn't he have told Nardo to try the FRS first? Keep in mind that Nagato has first hand experience of FRS's power.



Telling Naruto that attacking it was useless (since all it would do is cause it to multiply) is not the same as saying "you're attack is too weak". Going by Nagato's knowledge and assumption that attacking Cerberus =useless he might not have suggested attacking it further on the off chance that would help. It isn't clear what that big explosion is otherwise I wouldn't have brought this up.



> I don't even know why we are arguing over this.It seems that you have already made up your mind that "Ama is shit" and now you are interpreting the manga to fit your favorite scenario. Why can't Ama deal lethal damage to Cerberus? Because of lolKarin'scloak ? Or because it is not as impressive as say FRS in appearance? I have already stated my opinion on this matter but it seems your opinion has not changed even one bit,so I suggest we both save time by simply dropping the issue.



It's called being skeptical, if you can handle a skeptic you're on the wrong site. If I have given off the vibe of "Amaterasu is shit" that is only because its feats (with the possible exception of this one) are shitty. If you want to argue that we should use high-end feats in place of its more consistent low-end showings just say so stop trying to beat around the bush. I'll gladly drop the issue (before I get negged again for being skeptical) but it will end up being brought back up the next time someone calls out Amaterasu for having shitty feats. And seeing as how this site is called NARUTOforums you can expect that time bomb to come up the next time "The King" is used in a debate (which seems to happen on a nearly weekly basis).



> And about Nagato and Lariat,as Fluttershy said Nagato was hit head on by Lariat.He began to absorb it _after_ tanking it's impact.
> *And obviously Amaterasu couldn't kill Nagato,since he was in edo-tensei form.*



Then couldn't we apply that logic to him tanking the Lariat? But yeah I'll concede to him tanking lariat. Skepticism is in my nature (I was literally raised on it).

Edit: The newest Naruto chapter is out and:
*Spoiler*: __ 



 it just powered up Naruto and Bee by showing that the Bijuu dama is spam-able, and the Juubi was fast enough to catch Naruto off guard (Hypersonic Juubi?).


----------



## ikoke (Nov 20, 2012)

@Saitomaru

It's not that I can't handle skeptics,but here it's clear that neither you nor I am prepared to change our minds about it.So arguing over it is really a waste of both of our time.And for the record,I don't neg people for disagreeing with me(not that it matters as my neg power is pitiful !)
And one difference between Ama failing to "kill" Nagato and Lariat failing to "kill" Nagato is the fact that we saw Ama deal damage to Nagato's body,but we didn't see Lariat deal any damage to Nagato's body.So for whatever reason,Ama was more effective.
Good night.


----------



## Saitomaru (Nov 20, 2012)

ikoke said:


> @Saitomaru
> 
> It's not that I can't handle skeptics,but here it's clear that neither you nor I am prepared to change our minds about it.So arguing over it is really a waste of both of our time.And for the record,I don't neg people for disagreeing with me(not that it matters as my neg power is pitiful !)
> And one difference between Ama failing to "kill" Nagato and Lariat failing to "kill" Nagato is the fact that we saw Ama deal damage to Nagato's body,but we didn't see Lariat deal any damage to Nagato's body.So for whatever reason,Ama was more effective.
> Good night.



I didn't specifically mean you when I referred to getting negged but I have been negged for having an opinion that differed from someone who thought they were more correct than me.


----------

